# CHARDONNAY VS. CHENIN BLANC --Which Do You Prefer & Why



## Lon (Jul 17, 2016)

They are similar only because they are a WHITE WINE, but each has it's own characteristics. Do you notice them?


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 17, 2016)

Sorry. call me a Philistine, but I go for the one that happens to be cheapest on the supermarket shelves.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2016)

Probably the Best wine I've ever tasted is the old sweet and syrupy Mogen David Concord Grape wine....but then, I pretty much gave up alcohol years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2016)

I haven't had a glass of wine for quite awhile now, still have an old bottle sitting in the basement of this.  Never cared for white wines, just mild reds that are fairly dry and not sweet.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 17, 2016)

_*We bought a white wine some time ago called 'Chateau Neuf'

The picture on the label was of a cat sitting on an egg!.........think about it*_


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 17, 2016)

Not sure I've had chenin blanc, so have to go with chardonnay. I tend towards reds, (had a delicious and reasonably priced French wine at dinner tonight), but enjoy a good Russian River (CA, Sonoma Valley) chardonnay.


----------



## Fern (Jul 17, 2016)

My favourite white is Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2016)

Never been a wine drinker.   Maybe a bit of champagne @ a wedding reception, but that's all.

OTW  I'll have a vodka with a splash of club soda  OR a COORS lite.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

Lon said:


> They are similar only because they are a WHITE WINE, but each has it's own characteristics. Do you notice them?


I have never had chenin blanc but will have some chardonnay at times.  

Generally though I prefer red wines like Cabernet Sauvignon. :cheers1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of white wine, though occasionally have one that's nice - don't remember what they were.  I like rose' or red.


----------



## Eric (Jul 18, 2016)

Never drink much wine just beer and whiskey sometimes.


----------

